# Crawford County Opening Day Success



## jharris (Oct 23, 2016)

1st buck of the 2016 season at Whitetail Management Hunting Club.  Our hard work and passing up bucks is really paying off.


----------



## jmh5397 (Oct 23, 2016)

Good Lord, Jim!!!!  That's a stud!  Congrats!


----------



## mizuno24jad (Oct 23, 2016)

Congrats man! Great deer! Morning or afternoon?  I also hunt in Crawford


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 23, 2016)

Man what a buck!


----------



## jharris (Oct 23, 2016)

mizuno24jad said:


> Congrats man! Great deer! Morning or afternoon?  I also hunt in Crawford



He came by at 8am.


----------



## marknga (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes sir he is the man. I too hunt in Crawford but good lord I ain't never seen such a beast. Y'all's hard work is paying off. Congratulations.


----------



## Minner (Oct 24, 2016)

Great deer, Jim! Congratulations!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## TJay (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow!  Awesome buck!


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 25, 2016)

wow!!. Very nice


----------



## Doolydawg03 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats brotha that a good en!!!


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice buck.Congrats!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Congrats on a mighty good buck!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 28, 2016)

Great buck. Congrats!


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Oct 28, 2016)

That is a stud!!! what was the spread on him?


----------



## jharris (Oct 29, 2016)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> That is a stud!!! what was the spread on him?


Thanks!  21" inside.


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 25, 2016)

Dang, what a buck!


----------

